# Planning to buy my first Apple/Mac Computer



## speXedy (Jun 26, 2006)

Note: I just joined the site and looked around for a forum to fit this need, and I was debating between this and hardware, but this is a little off topic, so I thought here would be best, if you want to move this feel free.

So hey macosx! I feel weird being on this site using a PC, is that against the rules? hehe I'm half kidding ... _is it?_

Anyway for a good majority of my life I have been very anti Apple/Mac computers. I actually have said on a few occasions I HATE MACS! But then I started to go to college for Photography, and BOY was I wrong. Macs for graphic work and video work is the only way to go.

I have always been a Sony type guy, I've had Sony Vaio Laptops and Desktops. About a year ago I had a Vaio Desktop that was made for video editing (had a built in TV tuner/graphics card ugh I miss it) but we had a flood in our basement at my house SIX FEET of WATER ... it sucked, so I bought a Vaio Laptop. This was right when I started college, and had only used the iMacs at our school for about a week. I was thinking about getting a Mac .. but thought eh kind of a bad idea because I didn't know much about them. After almost a year of using them in class, I WANT A MAC SOO BAD. For about 1/2 a year I have made my Windows XP look like Mac OS X, but it really slowed my computer down.

I just reformatted my computer, and it's back to normal (non-Mac style). It's depressing. I miss the object bar, and other things, and besides it really wasn't a Mac, so now I am in the market for an Apple computer.

I already have my Vaio Laptop so I don't think a apple laptop is my way to go, but I don't know if I should get a iMac or a Power Mac or even the Mac mini. I don't really know too much about buying Macs. The main thing I would be running on it would be Photoshop, and I HATE how my laptop is always so slow at loading images, and editing large files from my Digital SLR.

So what would you recommend? What are the differences in the Macs? Oh and what's the difference between Mac OS X Tiger, and Mac OS X Panther, and Mac OS X Safari? I am clueless as to which to buy.

One last thing, Is it possible to watch tv/vcr/ect (you know TV tuner/Red Yellow White cables into the computer, and record onto a Mac?) I also do video editing.

Thanks for any information you reply with. Sorry for being so new.

- speXedy


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi!

The PowerMac is the fastest - but it comes without display, so you would have to buy it extra, or use any old ones you have. MacMini comes without keyboard, mouse and display - so you would need three things extra for it to work. iMac is all-in-one. Very nice, look at www.apple.com/imac . I would recommend it.
About software:
Mac OS X Tiger can be compared to Windows XP, so its the newest operating system.
Mac OS X Panther can be compared to Windows 2000, so its like the second oldest operating system. It can right before Tiger.
Mac OS X Safari can be compared to Internet Explorer. It isnt an operating system, its a web browser.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 27, 2006)

speXedy said:
			
		

> I already have my Vaio Laptop so I don't think a apple laptop is my way to go, but I don't know if I should get a iMac or a Power Mac or even the Mac mini.



That sounds like fairly sound logic. Desktops are usually better performers, better value for money, easier to upgrade, have bigger screens and better keyboards. Why get another laptop if you don't need one?

I would highly recommend the iMac. I think the Mac mini would not be quite powerful enough for your tastes. I'd happily recommend a Mac mini to someone who only does the occassional bit of PhotoShop work, but for someone who considers it a "main" purpose for the machine, then the Mac mini simply isn't quick enough. The Power Mac is great if you can afford it, and will perform much better than both the iMac and Mac mini on PhotoShop, but they are expensive and the new models are expected fairly soon.

The thing to remember is that PhotoShop's current version is compiled for PPC, so while the PowerMac G5 will run it natively, the iMac and Mini both run it in an emulation layer, meaning it will be much faster on the PowerMac. When the next update to PhotoShop comes out though, it will level the field a bit and the iMac will run PhotoShop about as fast as the current PowerMac. I'd still recommend the iMac, though, its much better value for money and PhotoShop performance will catch up soon when Adobe releases PhotoShop as a Universal application.

If you're not too desperate to buy right away, I'd wait til WWDC (Apple's annual World-Wide Developer's Conference, August 7-10) as you'll at least get some idea by then of what to expect in the way of new models and software announcements.



> Mac OS X Tiger, and Mac OS X Panther, and Mac OS X Safari?



Mac OS X 10.4 is codenamed "Tiger" and was released April 2005.
Mac OS X 10.3 was codenamed "Panther" and was released October 2003.
"Safari" is the name of the web browser created by Apple which ships with Mac OS X.
And you don't need to worry about which one to get, as the latest version of Mac OS X (and Safari for that matter) will be included with your Mac. 




> One last thing, Is it possible to watch tv/vcr/ect (you know TV tuner/Red Yellow White cables into the computer, and record onto a Mac?) I also do video editing.



http://www.elgato.com/ makes the EyeTV, which is the most popular general purpose TV-tuner and video input for the Mac. There are a few others around, including some more expensive models for professional use.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 27, 2006)

speXedy,

I've been an Apple user all of my life, since High School, infact, I've never bought a Windows PC.  I had one given to me once, I used it as a passive air filter for collecting dust in my garage.  Getting back on the subject, you need to think about how you're going to use your next (Apple) computer.  I simply want blazingly fast speed, for ripping CDs, DVDs, making home movies, converting some of my DVD collection to iPod-friendly movies, using GIMP to manipulate my digital photography library, working with MS Office, playing an occasional game, etc...  I hate wasting time, so I aim very high on Apple's hardware lines.  Whatever Macintosh you purchase, make sure to load-up heavily on RAM, Mac OS X performs much better with a lot of RAM.

Also consider that Apple is transitioning from PowerPC to Intel processors, and that like many first generation products, there most likely will some bugs and hiccups.  I never buy Apple or any other manufacturer's first generation products and like to stay with the tried and true more mature product lines.

My last two Power Macs, one a Blue & White 500 MHz G3 with 768MB RAM, and the other a Dual 2.7 GHz G5 with oogles of RAM are both very solid computers.  I always buy Apple's top-of-the-line computers every 6 to 7 years because that's how long it takes for them to become painfully slow relative to operating system updates and newer hardware.  Really, they do last that long, and you get the most bang for buck.  Regarding the switch from PowerPC to Intel, the PowerPC platform will be supported for a long time, I would not be concerned about buying a new PowerMac Quad G5 today, in fact I may still buy one in the next month to month and a half.


----------



## speXedy (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for the replys! I think I am leaning towards the iMac becuase it's pretty much an all in one. From the word around the forum, I should upgrade my RAM eh? How much should I add? Also being a lifetime slave to PC, are there any things I should know that Mac can't do that PC can and I am going to miss? (Well I won't miss it to much becuase I do still have a PC laptop, but I've been debating selling it for funds towards my iMac.)

Anyone want to buy a Viao Laptop? wink wink? hehe jk

Oh and what is this about emulating Photoshop CS2 because it's a PCC version? If that's the case can I install PC programs on my Mac? That kinda confused me.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 27, 2006)

speXedy said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the replys! I think I am leaning towards the iMac becuase it's pretty much an all in one. From the word around the forum, I should upgrade my RAM eh? How much should I add? Also being a lifetime slave to PC, are there any things I should know that Mac can't do that PC can and I am going to miss? (Well I won't miss it to much becuase I do still have a PC laptop, but I've been debating selling it for funds towards my iMac.)



You'll miss the following: installing Norton Anti Virus, Anti Spyware, Anti Spam, Norton System Works, Norton Firewall, the Windows "Blue Screen of Death", "NEW HARDWARE FOUND", and restarting your computer a few times a day due to memory leaks, flakey program behavior, computer hang-ups, etc...

Welcome To Protected Memory and Improved Stability.

Max-out the RAM if possible for the iMac/MacMini, go at least half-way full for a newer PowerMac G5.


----------



## speXedy (Jun 27, 2006)

chemistry_geek said:
			
		

> You'll miss the following: installing Norton Anti Virus, Anti Spyware, Anti Spam, Norton System Works, Norton Firewall, the Windows "Blue Screen of Death", "NEW HARDWARE FOUND", and restarting your computer a few times a day due to memory leaks, flakey program behavior, computer hang-ups, etc...
> 
> Welcome To Protected Memory and Improved Stability.
> 
> Max-out the RAM if possible for the iMac/MacMini, go at least half-way full for a newer PowerMac G5.


 
It's kind of funny you say that, the first thing I do when I reformat my PC is UNISTALL all that stuff hehe. I'll look into the RAM thanks.


----------



## speXedy (Jun 28, 2006)

I just had a talk with a guy over at apple and thought I'd post it for other people if they wanted to read.

function scrollwindow(){  if ((navigator.appName.indexOf("Netscape") < 0) || (parseInt(navigator.appVersion)>4))    scroll(0, 50000);		  if (navigator.appName.indexOf("Netscape") >= 0)    scroll(0, 50000);} This functionality requires JavaScript. Please enable JavaScript and try again.To read the LivePerson accessibility policy, please go to the Liveperson accessibility policy page.
[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*




* Welcome to the Apple Store. An Apple Representative will be with you shortly.
*



* All Apple Representatives are currently assisting other customers. Thank you for your patience, we will be with you shortly.
*



* Hello my name is Tim. How may I help you today?
*Tim: *Good evening, and welcome to chat!
*Apple Customer: *Hey Tim, I don't really know what you can help me with. I was browsing the Apple website and this thing poped up and said "Want to chat with someone" or whatever. So can you answer general questions?
*Tim: *I certainly can answer some general questions.
*Apple Customer: *Alright, well let me first off start by saying I've been a PC user my whole life!
*Apple Customer: *And I'm SICK of it.
*Apple Customer: *I was actaully very much so agaist Macs up until college. I started college last September.
*Apple Customer: *I am going to College for Photography.
*Apple Customer: *So I had to use Macs.
*Apple Customer: *I really want to purchess my own now.
*Apple Customer: *But I'm not sure where to start.
*Tim: *Wonderful! We have a lot of resources to help you. Do you do RAW photography?
*Apple Customer: *RAW photography? Well I save my images in RAW file format sometimes yea, if that's what you mean.
*Tim: *Great! For anyone who does RAW, I think you'll want iMac, MacBook Pro, or Power Mac G5.
*Tim: *For files of that quality and complexity, they have the best resources to work with them.
*Apple Customer: *I actaully have a Vaio Laptop right now, and I most likey will keep my PC, so yea I've been going between the iMac and Power Mac.
*Apple Customer: *I like the iMac becuase its an all-in-one (you don't have to buy a monitor)
*Apple Customer: *But someone told me with the new intel based processor, Photoshop CS2 won't run right becuase it's PCC based.
*Apple Customer: *or PPC
*Apple Customer: *something like that.
*Tim: *Adobe has indicated they will release a Universal version for the Intel systems, though I don't have an exact date on that.
*Tim: *In the long run, the Power Mac is a better investment, as it is more expandable, though the iMac is a blazing fast system.
*Apple Customer: *So if I was to walk into the store right now and buy an iMac I woudln't be able to use Photoshop today?
*Tim: *You'd be able to use Photoshop, it wouldn't take advantage of the Core Duo's speed as yet.
*Apple Customer: *Oh, so it will work? Alright maybe I missunderstood them. They were going on about something about an emulator.
*Apple Customer: *Do you know anything about that?
*Tim: *Rosetta - the best software you'll never see.
*Tim: *An emulator pretends to be hardware that isn't there.
*Apple Customer: *Interesting.
*Tim: *Rosetta is a translator, translating from what is expected to be there to what is actually there.
*Apple Customer: *That's pretty smart.
*Apple Customer: *If it's ok I have a few other questions.
*Tim: *It is. The Core Duo is so fast that some programs even run faster in Rosetta than on a native PPC system!
*Apple Customer: *Now that Macs use OSX will we ever see the day OS X is released on PC?
*Apple Customer: *err use Intel sorry*
*Tim: *I can't speculate about the future. Apple has always tried to build the whole widget to make it easy to use software with spectacular hardware to run it on.
*Apple Customer: *Mkay, few other random questions ... Wireless Internet.
*Apple Customer: *Do Macs have built in readers?
*Apple Customer: *Or do I have to buy a card?
*Tim: *All Macs except the Power Mac are wireless ready out of the box, and the Power Mac can be configured to be ready.
*Apple Customer: * that's great.
*Apple Customer: *And if my dad has our Linkeys Router on a PC, will I have problems with it on a mac?
*Tim: *My sister-in-law hooks her PowerBook to a Linksys router all the time. Macs use standard wireless, so it should be simple.
*Apple Customer: *Sounds easy enough.
*Apple Customer: *I know that your not Adobe, but I own Photoshop CS2 for PC, is there any way with that Rossetta thing you were talking about to install that on a Mac? or will I have to snuff it and buy the version for Mac?
*Tim: *You can actually do Boot Camp to switch the Mac to a PC temporarily if you wish.
*Tim: *We have lots of information here: http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/We also have requirements, installation, and frequently asked questions here: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303572 You will need an Apple ID to get to that second link.
*Apple Customer: *Thanks! I'll check them out.
*Apple Customer: *iMacs ...
*Apple Customer: *They come with a monitor
*Apple Customer: *but could I buy a larger one if I wanted to?
*Tim: *And a mini-DVI that can be adapted to support an external monitor as well!
*Apple Customer: *eh? Could you explain that a little better? Whats a mini/DVI?
*Tim: *mini-DVI is a plug which can be adapter to VGA or DVI for most monitors to support it.
*Tim: *One such adapter - click here.
*Apple Customer: *Speaking of Monitors, does Apple have an add-on to have a tv tuner type card installed on an iMac? (you know to plug red, yellow, white) cables?
*Apple Customer: *To do video editings, and recording.
*Tim: *Even better - a PVR (Personal Video Recorder) - click here.
*Apple Customer: *
*Apple Customer: *I think you answered everything.
*Apple Customer: *Oh RAM.
*Apple Customer: *If I am doing video/photoshop stuff would you recommend upgrading?
*Tim: *1 GB or more for you; 2 GB ideally.
*Apple Customer: *So before I go, any last words of support for life time pc users? Anything I should know about Cons of a Mac?
*Tim: *Not at all - click here for Switch 101.
*Apple Customer: *thanks so much!
*Tim: *It's a little course to help you lose ctrl and gain cmd. It's a great resource to switch over with.
*Apple Customer: *you've been a realy big help.
*Tim: *When were you looking to purchase?
*Apple Customer: *As soon as possile, before the end of the summer.
*Tim: *Excellent! I hope you can make it before July 17th, as we have a printer rebate you could take advantage of ending then.
*Tim: *Up to $100 on a printer to best display your photos - making a lot free - is a great deal to catch if you can.
*Apple Customer: *Good to know.
*Apple Customer: *Oh ...
*Apple Customer: *I did think of one other thing sorry.
*Tim: *A printer for you on the rebate - click here.
*Tim: *Not at all! Please, go ahead.
*Apple Customer: *A friend of mine told me I should wait for the 2nd batch of intel iMacs becuase there are usually buggy and the 2nd version of the computer is usually better. and you have your E3 type show in Auguest or something?
*Apple Customer: *e3 is a video game show, but you have something like that.
*Tim: *We do have an event in August. It's discussed at apple.com/hotnews.
*Apple Customer: *When are new models of macs released?
*Tim: *Whether anything new will come out then is unknown, because that's difficult to predict.
*Tim: *I can't speculated about unreleased or future products.
*Apple Customer: *ok, well i think i've bugged you enough. Thanks so much, is there a form i can fill out for custorm care to say how much you've helped and get you kudos with the higher ups?
*Tim: *I appreciate the compliment, very much. That's all I need.
[/FONT]


----------



## symphonix (Jun 28, 2006)

Hehe, Tim does a good job.  Yeah I didn't mean to scare you or confuse you by saying that the iMac will run PhotoShop in emulation. The great thing about the Mac is that all of that is taken care of automatically, you won't even know that the software isn't running natively, and the Rosetta emulator will handle most work even faster than one of the pre-Intel Macs. But when Adobe release the Universal version of PhotoShop and you install that, you will notice that a lot of tasks - especially processor intensive tasks - will run faster than before.

If you really want to know more about the whole Rosetta emulation thing you can look at http://www.apple.com/rosetta/ - but like Tim said, its the best software you'll *never see* and you won't even have to think about it. Load up any Mac OS X program and it'll run without any user intervention.

---

I also couldn't say with any confidence that anything new will be launched with WWDC in August. Sometimes they do launch new hardware at WWDC, sometimes they launch new software, often they release new versions of developers tools or beta releases of the next operating system. So don't hold your breath for August, I was merely saying that if you're not in a huge rush to buy right now and feel you need to get a better idea of what is going on, then WWDC in August would be of interest to you.

Apple has two big events every year. WWDC in August is mostly for Developers but it is where Apple talks about the future of its technologies and where they want to go next. The only thing confirmed for this year's WWDC is that they will be talking about Mac OS X 10.5's new features. The other big event is MacWorld, in January each year, and that is for all of us Mac fanatics.

---

As for using an iMac with an external monitor, that is a big yes, but like Tim said the video output on Macs is DVI, while PCs use VGA. The adapter he pointed you to lets you plug in a VGA monitor to the DVI port on the iMac.

Everything else Tim told you sounds pretty spot on. Keep the questions coming though.


----------



## speXedy (Jun 28, 2006)

Mac OS 10.5 is coming out? If i buy Tiger (.4) will I get a free upgrade? or will I have to buy 5 too? Also you said that macs have dvi .. well if I buy a mac monitor will i still have to buy a converter?

oh belive me i'll keep the questions coming! every hour i think of something to ask lol.

thanks for all the help mac experts! i really am thankfull

edit: also do you understand what he ment buy the bootcamp? that kind of confused me. I can run pc programs on os x? or ill have to install xp?


----------



## symphonix (Jun 28, 2006)

speXedy said:
			
		

> Mac OS 10.5 is coming out?



Not right away. At WWDC we will see the first demonstration of new features and technologies to expect in 10.5. The actual release date isn't expected to be until late 2006 or early 2007, though.


----------



## speXedy (Jun 28, 2006)

Ah okay, well that's good to know, if I get an iMac sometime this summer I won't be outdated for atleast a few months! hehe ... wow do you guys want to see something really sad? I was so bored tonight and thinking about macs so much I opened Photoshop and made this for my wallpaper for my PC to make me want to save money even more ...

(edited smaller for your viewing)





and also if anyone has any info on that bootcamp I still am confused about that.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 28, 2006)

It's never a good time to buy a PC or a Mac these days, as the hardware and software get updated so frequently. 

You could wait for the next Mac OS to be released (10.5). Each new OS costs around 100 bucks, so delaying your purchase of your first Mac could save you a little money. However, it could be anything from three to nine months before it is released. 

I cannot agree more with others that the iMac is by far the best Mac hardware to start with. It's fun to discover how it works and it has most of what you need from a Mac. Of course if you want products like Microsoft Word you will have buy these separately, just as if you were buying a new IBM type PC.

A work colleague recently purchased an iMac having owned a variety of PCs over several years. He loves it, but it took him three months to get to know it well enough to start exploring new software and additions (Boot camp etc.).

I think this is the point here. Buy the iMac. Get to discover it, enjoy using a fantastic stable operating system, and then decide on additions and upgrades once you are fully acquainted with it.

(P.S. Go for 20" screen)


----------



## andychrist (Jun 28, 2006)

Isn't Parallels Desktop a more flexible alternative to BootCamp?  It works more like Virtual PC, allowing you to run OSX and Windows (or any other x86 OS) simultaneously, rather than having to boot back and forth between them.

I'd agree that the Intel iMac is the right choice for you, speXedy.


----------



## speXedy (Jun 28, 2006)

What is Virtual PC? I really don't understand the consept behind any program like Bootcamp? can someone explain in detail? Thanks (sorry for such newbie question)


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 28, 2006)

as we're on the subject, I'd like to know something.

See, I convinced my co-worker to buy an iMac and I'm sort of "supporting" her with installs and stuff  

What I'd like to know is: if I have a PPC app, do I just install it in a normal way on the Intel iMac and then rosetta will just take care of it or is there something else to it?


----------



## fryke (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, esquilinho. That's how it works. You simply _ignore_ that it's an intel Mac.  (Isn't Apple great?)


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 28, 2006)

speXedy said:
			
		

> What is Virtual PC? I really don't understand the consept behind any program like Bootcamp? can someone explain in detail? Thanks (sorry for such newbie question)




Bootcamp is what allows the mac to run Windows. It's like when you have a PC and you make a partition for windows and another one for say Linux. On the mac, you can do the same with OSX and windows, but you need Bootcamp to "support" it. This means you need to reboot when you want to change systems.

Virtual PC is an application that allows you to emulate the windows environment and its programs within OSX, without having to leave OSX.


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 28, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Yes, esquilinho. That's how it works. You simply _ignore_ that it's an intel Mac.  (Isn't Apple great?)



Waw! Yeah! Love it!


----------



## sgould (Jun 28, 2006)

Am I right?
Bootcamp and Parallels only run on the new Intel Mac. They don't run on the iMac. You need the Virtual PC emulator to run Windows stuff on an iMac.


----------



## speXedy (Jun 28, 2006)

Well the new iMacs ARE intel, so i dunno, but what do I know? I don't even own one, and all this talk is confusing me even more, but it seames, that whatever happens is behind the scenes. well for the emulator. but eh i dunno!! AHH hehe.


----------



## speXedy (Jul 7, 2006)

I have been looking on apple.com a lot at the 20" Intel iMacs and I think I know the system I am going to buy this:
20-inch
2GHz Intel Core Duo
I am going to be using it mainly for Photoshop so I am going to either start off with the full 2GBs of DDR2 SDRAM or have just the 1GB DDR2 SDRAM and upgrade to two later. I am going to try my best to start off with two. (is two as big as you can go?)
As for the Hard Drive ... I think 250GBs would be big enough but if I start doing video editing I might want to 500GB ... So I might upgrade that too, depending on my money situation. Any suggestions there? I could always just buy an external hard drive.
As for the Graphics Memory Card for the small $68 dollar upgrade I might as well, I might play some 3D games, and a guy at Apple said it would help render time within Photoshop, so I think I'll upgrade that to the 256mb.
I have no need for the modem
I have no need for any of that Apple Software
I want to have as little cords as possible le so for the $54 dollars I am going to get the Wireless keyboard and mouse (are they mighty mouse?)
And I am def getting the Apple Care Protection Plan.

Is there anything else I should add-on or de-add on?
I think I am starting to get a good grip as to what I want.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks good - but I am quite sure that only the PowerMac can go up to 500 GB HD. Dont think the iMac can.
Ferdinand

PS: Yeah, the wireless mouse is a normal mouse, but you can choose that its the Mighty Mouse. But no extra costs, so with ot without Mighty-Mouse, the price stays the same.


----------



## speXedy (Jul 7, 2006)

Ferdinand said:
			
		

> Looks good - but I am quite sure that only the PowerMac can go up to 500 GB HD. Dont think the iMac can.


 
if you go to www.apple.com and go to the store click the 20" imac you can upgrade it ... so im not sure.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 7, 2006)

Personally, at this point I would go for the Intel Macs (iMac preferably..while mine is the iMac G5, the one before the iMac G5 iSight model, and while it's not an Intel iMac I love it just as much).  While the Power Mac is there, it's replacement is eminent.  The supposed "Mac Pro" (so far that's what the name might end up being for the Power Mac replacement) should have the Intel Core 2 Duo (aka "Conroe") as the CPU.  As to when it's going to be released, I'm not quite sure but it's something to consider.

But if you need a Mac now, iMac is the way to go.


----------



## speXedy (Aug 14, 2006)

I bought my iMac today!  Got a iPod Video 30gb with it, and a scanner.  I got it all up and running and WOW I love it. I just need to learn what comes with it. I've never used a Mac for personal use, so figuring this all out is a bit differnet then a PC. If anyone has any help or tips for me please reply! I'm so happy to finally have my 20" iMac intel Core Duo, I've been waiting over a yaer!


----------



## samchester (Dec 11, 2007)

hey man,
I'm currently selling my Imac g5, It is a superb machine and still as powerful as the day i got it.  i run photoshop and quark and illustrator without a problem but because i run a magazine between liverpool and manchester i need something more portable ie the mac book, it's going at a great price if your interested, let me know and i'll send you the specifics
cheers
sam




speXedy said:


> Note: I just joined the site and looked around for a forum to fit this need, and I was debating between this and hardware, but this is a little off topic, so I thought here would be best, if you want to move this feel free.
> 
> So hey macosx! I feel weird being on this site using a PC, is that against the rules? hehe I'm half kidding ... _is it?_
> 
> ...


----------



## Viro (Dec 12, 2007)

He bought the mac over a year ago. Why are you bringing up an old thread?


----------



## samchester (Dec 12, 2007)

jesus, sorry viro
didn't catch the date and hoped we might be able to help each other,
i apologise if i've upset you, not generally a forum kind a life form
peace and understanding
asam


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 12, 2007)

samchester said:


> jesus, sorry viro
> didn't catch the date and hoped we might be able to help each other,
> i apologise if i've upset you, not generally a forum kind a life form
> peace and understanding
> asam



Don't worry....it happens quite often and you're not the only one, but be open to some good-natured ribbing from those of us that do notice! 

That being said, you are hereby now and forever a necroposter!


----------



## Viro (Dec 13, 2007)

samchester said:


> jesus, sorry viro
> didn't catch the date and hoped we might be able to help each other,
> i apologise if i've upset you, not generally a forum kind a life form
> peace and understanding
> asam




I'm not upset. I was merely ... uhm ... perplexed by why you were trying to sell an iMac to someone who bought one over a year ago. I've heard of hard sells, but this is ridiculous .


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 15, 2007)

Personally samchester, I think you should pay a 1¢ fine.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 16, 2007)

wrong thread ... sorry


----------



## samchester (Dec 17, 2007)

What have I done to offend you?
I joined this site so that I could sell or trade my mac for a more suitable model.
I thought it would save me the hassle of dealing with fraudsters and con-men on ebay,  but now I face a far greater foe, more irritating even than Nicole Richie,  it is the familiar forum fiend...More concerned with the migre happenings of a cyber based network than that of real life itself.  
A man so disconnected from true life he has to spend his time picking at insignificant movements in forums that ultimately have no consequence on anything improtant.
I do not even no yet what I have done wrong and already I have had complaints off two of you squibbling cy-babies.  
This is not my territory, I use computers as a tool to create things of beauty not to add to the atogonising rituals and protocols of day to day monotony.
I suggest you get out into the real world and interact with real people before it is too late for you.
If there is any balanced users out there who understand that the computer and these forums are not the most important thing in life but have a grasp of where I may have put a foot wrong let me know so as I can try and prevent it from happening in the future. 
Thankyou for yours ears
I am sorry it had to come to this
If anyone is interested in buying the imac g5 let me know,
If you however you just have something insignificant to pick at in the way I that I have used this site then please keep it to yourself.
Sam


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2007)

Sam, I think you're taking this a little TOO seriously.  As I mentioned, it happens.  I think you're the first to really make a mountain out of this molehill.

For the record, I am married and have been so for almost 8 years.  I have three children that i spend my time with and I get along very well with the majority of my coworkers (hey, you can't please everyone, you know).  I also have good friends that I like to get together with....in MEATspace, not just online....and we hang out and do stuff together.  So to put all of us here under that same stereotype does your argument no justice at all.

It was a simple mistake, one that many have done in the past.  Don't take it so seriously...we were all just kidding around...that's what we do around here (or in any forum for that matter).  No one insulted you in any way, shape, or form, and the responses DO have emoticons to denote that we were just kidding.  I can't speak for everyone, but I'm sorry if my response insulted you.  We were just having some friendly fun....have fun with us.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 17, 2007)

samchester said:


> What have I done to offend you?



Nothing. Sorry I posted to the wrong forum.


----------



## Viro (Dec 17, 2007)

samchester said:


> but now I face a far greater foe, more irritating even than Nicole Richie,  it is the familiar forum fiend



*sigh*

You ask someone a question and you become a forum fiend. Anyway, I'm sure you took what we wrote the wrong way because you're having a bad day at work. No need to go insulting everyone on the forums (ironically, by being a forum fiend yourself). Hope your day goes better and you come back in a better mood.


----------

